#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  How to create converting Facebook and Instagram ads?

## Bhavya

Want to boost the performance of your Facebook and Instagram ads? Check out the below tips from Bannersnack to create compelling Facebook and Instagram ads that convert you more sales. They gave tips for the major three ads placement platforms: 

1. Facebook desktop
2. Facebook app
3. Instagram app

Have a look at the below infographics to learn those effective hacks.

----------

